# Citizen



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I recently got this little beauty.

It is incredibly well finished - and is so easy on the wrist I may forget I'm wearing it!


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Very nice, that's a classy looking timepiece.

I always find I either love or hate Citizen's there doesn't seem to be any that are just ok!!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice indeed, I have considered one of those against a Aqua Terra as a dress watch....any chance of a lume shot of that, lume is a very important factor to me I am afraid....and some just don't cut it.

Best regards David


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

An added plus -- no integrated bracelet (which Citizen seems to favor so much, especially in many of their EcoDrive models).


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Very nice indeed, I have considered one of those against a Aqua Terra as a dress watch....any chance of a lume shot of that, lume is a very important factor to me I am afraid....and some just don't cut it.
> 
> Best regards David


I'm afraid I haven't mastered the art of lume shots - I struggle to get half decent shots in daylight!

I use a digital camera which doesn't allow manual control over shutter timings etc. so I don't even know if it is possible to take a lume shot with it - I know that when I've tried all I get is a black screen.

The Aqua Terra and Citizen look very similar but I believe the Aqua Terra is quite a bit larger (42mm v 37mm). Also, if lume is a major factor then you might be disappointed - in my opinion it is pretty good on the Citizen, considering how little of it there is, but it is not nearly as visible as on something like an Omega Seamaster pro.

If I can get a lume shot I will post it, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote from previous post - "The Aqua Terra and Citizen look very similar but I believe the Aqua Terra is quite a bit larger (42mm v 37mm). Also, if lume is a major factor then you might be disappointed - in my opinion it is pretty good on the Citizen, considering how little of it there is, but it is not nearly as visible as on something like an Omega Seamaster pro."

I've just checked the Omega site and the Aqua Terra isn't as large as I thought - it is just over 39mm so not a big difference. Also, from the pictures it looks as though the lume may be applied very similarly to the Citizen.

I can see why it might not be an easy choice.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Boxbrownie said:


> Very nice indeed, I have considered one of those against a Aqua Terra as a dress watch....any chance of a lume shot of that, lume is a very important factor to me I am afraid....and some just don't cut it.
> 
> Best regards David


I think this one would "cut it" in the lume department. (Image from LAPoliceGear)

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8424/traay6.gif


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Citizen Chronomaster accurate to +/-5 seconds/year, PC, not for the budget-minded @MSRP 262,500 Yen. Hearty congratulations, Stanford.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on a great watch Stanford!

Not a common watch at all, but very classy!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

normdiaz said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice indeed, I have considered one of those against a Aqua Terra as a dress watch....any chance of a lume shot of that, lume is a very important factor to me I am afraid....and some just don't cut it.
> ...


Hmm yes, the lume might be fine but as a whole it looks like it is part of a riot protection squad's equipment.....not something for scoffing tea at the Ritz with, unless its a very late tea and the meters run out!









Best regards David


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Normdiaz, you must have read my mind - I was going to suggest the same Traser! I've got one with the green tritium - spooky. I have to agree that it is not exactly a dressy watch.

Out of curiosity I compared the Citizen and the Traser last night and I was quite surprised by the result - the Citizen lume was just as bright as the Traser's tritium, although I didn't stay up all night to see how long the lume lasted!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Boxbrownie said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


Just what one would expect from a site that sells, in addition to watches, various police/military oriented items.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

*Very* nice. That is the one known as 'The Citizen' isn't it? Thermocompensated quartz and incredibly accurate? And in the order of Â£1200 ?


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

quoll said:


> *Very* nice. That is the one known as 'The Citizen' isn't it? Thermocompensated quartz and incredibly accurate? And in the order of Â£1200 ?


It is 'The Citizen' and, as there are different models, I think it must be having the movement that gives it that generic name.

Price-wise, you are about 25% to 30% too high (as long as you don't get stuffed by customs!)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

That i was so far out or







that it is still Â£850 + ? Don't forget that these are (probably) the most accurate watch, period.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

quoll said:


> That i was so far out or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoll, thanks for your comments.

There are those who would consider it crazy, if not a sin, to pay that sort of money for a non-Swiss watch, and especially a quartz.

I was going to go on a bit of a rant about people being able to make their own choices, without having to justify them to others - but I decided I wouldn't!


----------



## Wien (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi! How likely is the Customs to actually open the parcel to check? And if so, how do they rate the import tax? Thks.



Stanford said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> > *Very* nice. That is the one known as 'The Citizen' isn't it? Thermocompensated quartz and incredibly accurate? And in the order of Â£1200 ?
> ...


----------



## Wien (Mar 5, 2007)

Take this point. Merely comparing brands is not helpful. Need to compare the actual watches. Seiko and Citizen can cost a lot.......



Stanford said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> > That i was so far out or
> ...


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Customs have the right to open and examine the contents of packages although, in my limited experience, they are more likely to base any charges on the description provided by the sender, including the insurance value.

How much duty can be payable is not easy to answer as it depends on the value of the item and the place of origin. There are very useful guides on the HM Revenue & Customs website.

Including VAT (if from outside the EU) one should be prepared for duties of around 20% of the value of the item (if properly described).


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Stanford said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> > That i was so far out or
> ...


No need I think in here....swiss or not, it is an amazing feat of horology and an extremely high quality piece, well worth the money in my opinion. I love my high end swiss mechanical and quartz watches but do not believe the country of origin should have any bearing on the opinion of the quality of the watch....that smells distinctly of snobbery to me, and I have never even had a whiff of that in this forum.....other whiffs maybe!









I am off again to Japan in a couple of weeks and no doubt will once more have my "long nose" pressed firmly against the windows and tempted by these beauties.........although my son informs me that at the moment the "in" thing to bring back is this electrickery thingy called a "Wi"???







......something about them being in short supply here and worth twice the buying price in Japan....hmmmm 

Best regards David


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > quoll said:
> ...


Cheers David.

Have a good trip - I can only imagine how tempting it will be to lighten your wallet by several thousand Yen!

Bob


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> ........I am off again to Japan in a couple of weeks and no doubt will once more have my "long nose" pressed firmly against the windows and tempted by these beauties.........although my son informs me that at the moment the "in" thing to bring back is this electrickery thingy called a "Wi"???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm...a games console for someone else or a Japanese-domestic-market-only wristwatch for yourself? Tough choice.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

quoll said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > ........I am off again to Japan in a couple of weeks and no doubt will once more have my "long nose" pressed firmly against the windows and tempted by these beauties.........although my son informs me that at the moment the "in" thing to bring back is this electrickery thingy called a "Wi"???
> ...


Well its bringing back a few games consoles (and Jap model trains!) that pay for my watches.....so its a fine balance....usually in the watches favour though I must admit.....don't often come back in profit









Best regards David


----------

